# Bladder fulguration and hydrodilation



## coder067 (Oct 5, 2011)

Can you bill 52260 and 52224 together? I think I should only bill 52260 but I want another opinion. The doc did Bladder biopsy, bladder fulguration, bilateral retrograde pyelogram and hydrodilation.

Thanks


----------

